# Web Development > PHP How To configure Paypal Code in PHP Script

## Geek_Guest

Online Shopping Cart Validations: How To configure Paypal Code in Php Script?

*Question asked by visitor Ritu*

----------


## animesh.chatterjee

tell me something is php free?

----------


## srimanta12

I want to integrate the paypal by php, whose one of the characteristics is like the user needs not to be signed up in paypal. He or she can directly give their credit card number and it will be transferred to the third party.
 Is it possible?
If so please help me, I am waiting for that.

----------

